# Need remote coders - Sign-on bonus provided



## mray85 (Aug 5, 2015)

All,
There are many companies looking for coders. Many provide sign-on bonuses. Check out the Facebook page "JOBS for American Medical Coders". Many are giving bonuses and such.

Thanks!


----------



## tgately (Aug 5, 2015)

Are they looking for Part time Coders as well or just full time? I have 17 years of experience in Pro fee Radiology coding, and have been certified for 15 years.


----------



## ellewallech@gmail.com (Aug 5, 2015)

i have almost 9 years of UC coding experience


----------



## DJKremers (Aug 5, 2015)

Do you have to be certified?


----------



## Savithathomas (Aug 6, 2015)

*Coder*

Hi, am having 10 years of Experience in medical coding with AAPC certification & from india, can i use this .


----------



## desertsteph65 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Coding Positions*

I am looking for a part-time remote coding position.  I am CPC and ICD10 credentialed.  Currently working for Cardiovascular office. Previous Ortho experience. 

Please contact me for further information. 

Thanks.


----------

